# comment telecharger Tris ? (tetris)



## joris2a (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
je voudrais telecharger le jeu "tris" (tetris) malgres qu'il a été enlevé de l'itunes store.
Y a t'il un endroit ou je peux le télécharger ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Rémi M (15 Août 2010)

S'il est enlevé de l'AppStore, le seul moyen c'est Cydia, mais c'est pas ici qu'on en parle.


----------



## joris2a (15 Août 2010)

ok mais on fait comment pour télécharger et installer cydia sur l'iphone ?


----------



## Dagui (21 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> S'il est enlevé de l'AppStore, le seul moyen c'est Cydia, *mais c'est pas ici qu'on en parle.*



Ben tu sais lire ou bien ? Il y a plein de sites exprès pour ça. Et si tu suis un peu l'actu iPhone tu sais déjà comment faire en quelques secondes.


----------

